# More pics from NARBC show - but different. All Pics



## Crazy1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are some different pics cause Candy and Kadaan already posted so here is a few different ones.

*First the Torts:*

one of Tyler Stewarts Aldabras






Radiated hatchlings $1200 ea. To CA residents only





I thought I heard this one calling my name But it was Candy 





Spiders lg. one $400 had irregular scutes and small one 
Only had one eye Named one eye willie. $200





*Now the turtles:*

not for sale babies





albino soft shells $225.00 each





Little Boxie





Fly River baby in the front Amazon read head in the back





Spotted for all their fans





Conjoined Twins





To be continued

Part 2
*Now the snakes: *

large snake





this little girl was about 4 and this was her new girl snake





Nice colorful snake





*Lizards:*





Large cam





Large Dragon





*Frog*





*Bugs:*
Walking Sticks





Hissing Cockroach and I think he was smiling at me, EEK





to be continued in part 3

Part 3

*Misc. Pics:*

Photo Contest Ã‚Â½ of setup





Photo Contest other Ã‚Â½ of setup





car actually a sweet Corvette





I spoke with them Yep 2 of them for awhile and they 
were really nice ladies. I told them they would be 
eye candy on our forum. Well for some. 





Smoke blocking out sun on my way home






Hope you enjoyed the pics I had a great time. 
The End!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 6, 2009)

*RE: More pics from NARBC show - but different. Part 1*

Wow! Robyn: Great pictures! Thank you so much for sharing them with us. Was that "eye candy" gal with the corvette? And the smoke!! I'm so glad I don't live down in that neck of the woods.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Sep 6, 2009)

*RE: More pics from NARBC show - but different. Part 1*

Amazing pics Robyn  I would love to go to a show like that. There are sooo many tortoises & Turtles. It is the first time I see Albino soft shells, they are beautiful! Are you sure it was the little tortoise that was calling your name, are you sure it was not the Cockroach, it really looks like he is smilling at you, scary but cute  The fly river baby is beautiful, I love the expression on her face, beautiful!!! Thank you so much for sharing your pictures with us. Did you buy anything at the show?


----------



## Candy (Sep 6, 2009)

*RE: More pics from NARBC show - but different. Part 1*

Wow Robyn those are great pictures. You know I didn't even see some of the stuff that you posted (my eyes were glued on the little torts). The Walking Sticks I missed and those are cool. I did see the little boxies because I thought of Terry and Chewy when I saw them (Chewy's still got the best eyes). I thought of Meg when I saw the lizards and the snakes (although I'm not really sure if she's into snakes or not). I did see the belly dancer or should I say my husband saw her ? The smoke was terrible coming home it makes you feel bad for all the animals that have lost their homes and people and the firefighters that are fighting it and the two that lost their lives because of it.  I'm so glad I saw you there it made it a better time.


----------



## Kadaan (Sep 6, 2009)

*RE: More pics from NARBC show - but different. Part 1*

Beautiful photos! I love the Aldabra photo you have there. The radiated hatchlings were adorable, but my jaw dropped when I saw they were $1200 each, I never realized they were so rare!


----------



## Stazz (Sep 6, 2009)

*RE: More pics from NARBC show - but different. Part 1*

Aw Robs what great photo's you got !!! I love them all ! The froggy is just so interestingly coloured. You must have had such fun there, I can imagine how hard itmust be not to spend loads of $$$$$


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I did have loads of fun and lots of temptations. This year I was only there about 5 hours.

Candy I agree meeting up with people always makes going to a show like that so much more fun for me too. 

Yvonne. They actually moved from booth to booth and did belly dancing and had snakes they danced with. They were at a booth near the car letting people take pics with them. When I asked to take their pics they said if I waited and met them at the big blue balloon I could get my pic taken with them. I politely declined but they were nice enough to let me take theirs. They were actually in the restroom getting ready for the show.
Yeah, the smoke has been fairly bad. I was between two of them and the air was bad. One is now out but the other is still going but wind has changed directions and going away from me today. 

Kadaan, after seeing your pic I realized I was standing right next to you at one of the booths. Yeah the $1200 price tag was hefty but the I saw some a little larger that were $2000 each and others the same size that were $3000 each.. 

Isa, actually it wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t the tort but Candy that was calling my name. But I agree, that cockroach was smiling at me, Yuck (shiver, shiver). Just not into bugs. But I liked the walking sticks. I did come home with one tortoise it was a Leopard. TylerÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s son Hunter sold it to me. And I have now named him Ã¢â‚¬Å“HunterÃ¢â‚¬Â. He sits quietly on my computer desk and watches as I work, he doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t need to be fed or watered. He is the cutest stuffed tort. Oh and I bought some Mazuri. I looked at one Hingeback that was priced at $85.00 just because it was in a small plastic shoebox and took up most of the box. It wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t even out where people could see it. But when I looked closer it did not look well, and I know nothing about hngebacks. So I passed on it. My $$ needs to go for other things at this time. Besides I have a couple Greeks from Danny coming. But it was hard to resist. Each year when I go I think long and hard before I go and plan about what $$ I will spend and what I will purchase. Only once have I purchased a something live and that was Pumpkin Head my little golden Greek. Sometimes I just go because it is a day out for me and I often enter the photo contest. No I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t win this year, but it is always fun and exciting. Such beautiful pics this year and lots of them.


----------



## Isa (Sep 8, 2009)

Oppsss, I thought it was the tortoise that was calling your name, not Candy lol Now I get it .
You are going to receive more greeks tortoises? I can't wait to see their pics  How many will you receive?
I love stuffed torts, everytime I see one, I want to buy it. In Hermy's room, there are a lot of tortoises things, I even have a stuffed Tuck (the turtle in wonder pets  ). I am sure some people thing I am crazy when they come to my house and see Hermy's room lol.
I have to admit that the walking sticks are really fascinating .


----------



## evansparker86 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I have seen the photos, like it very much.
I am really a good fan of nature and love the sea animals very much.

Mostly the tortoise. I have studied the whole life cycle about them.

Really nice pictures..


----------

